# Danio with Open Sore?



## daisythecannibal (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi, I just noticed today that one of my Danios had red marks on her side and her fins were all torn. She is currently in a tank with 2 other Danios, a small catfish, and a small angelfish. At first I was thinking that possibly the Angelfish had attacked her (perhaps the reason why she had red marks and wasn't eaten), but then I noticed the red marks were on either side of her stomach, so I was wondering if it was possible she was actually sick (despite the fact that none of the other fish in the tank were). Currently she is still in the tank however she is separated from the other fish by a divider. If it was just that she was attacked would you recommend treating her with antibiotics (and obviously moving the angel)?

I have attached a video file of her swimming and the other fish in the tank, I tried to get a photo but she swims too fast and the lighting was poor so it was just coming out as a blob. Hopefully you can see the sore enough to get a good idea about what is happening to her. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9I8RS-brzjQ

Thank you for your help.[/url]


----------



## The-Wolf (Mar 15, 2007)

I can't tell from the video what the injury looks like, however the video did give me some insight to it behaviour.
from what you have said and what I have seen I'd say it has a secondary bacterial infection and you should treat with a wide ranging anti-biotic.
I'd use acriflavin at a dose of 1ml per foot of tank.
I'd also add melafix to help promote the skin to heal and it also stems further bacteria getting into the wounds (think of melafix as a plaster/band aid for fish).

as with any injury or sickness water quality is paramount so before starting any treatments perform a 50% water change and through the treatment keep your eye on the levels of ammonia, NO2 & NO3.

one thing, if you do use acriflavin or any meds that contain it, add more surface movement because acriflavin eats O2 like there is no tomorrow.

HTH


----------



## Flashygrrl (Jan 18, 2008)

Plus use a QT tank that you don't particularly like, I guess it stains like crazy.


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

I've used Furan 2 for bacterial infections with good results and it doesn't stain or harm your bio filter.


----------

